# Something this subtle!



## LittleSoul (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm trying to find anything that sounds similar to this particular part of Stravinsky's Orpheus:






I mean the oboe part...
I even tried other Stravinsky works and found nothing.

If this reminds you of some other piece please say!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

This may be cheating a bit.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Arnold Bax wrote some pieces featuring woodwinds and harps. Here's one, his _"in memoriam"_ (with an English horn rather than oboe):






Also, try the _Elegaic Trio_, for flute, viola, and harp:






And also his Nonet for Winds, Strings, and Harp:






Not exactly Stravinsky, but maybe at times in the same universe.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> And also [Bax's] Nonet for Winds, Strings, and Harp:


Which reminded me of this:


----------



## LittleSoul (Nov 16, 2018)

Which reminded me of this:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Until I read your title I had never before realized that subtle and sublet were close anagrams.


----------

